
Mailbox.org: German email service w/encryption, server located in Germany - epaga
https://mailbox.org
======
mverwijs
Passwords may only contain alpha-numerical characters. Too bad. I have my
creditcard in hand.

It also does not allow this 64 character string:

t9fvwlh8x4IQbXyqegNxCHYYvSKAMEfgrnSI0dIoFLmNyPq31TVZifSWgORG80rT

Claiming it is 'too simple' or 'a dictionary word'....

This is not going well....

Edit: it DOES accept this as a password: aKMDN47Ifdpg

Nope.

------
herrschindler
Before you consider hosting your mail in Germany, you might want to consider
these:

[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=de&tl=en&u=ht...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fheise.de%2F-2099152)
[http://rt.com/news/german-spy-agency-nsa-051/](http://rt.com/news/german-spy-
agency-nsa-051/) [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/10/europe-wont-
save-...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/10/europe-wont-save-you-why-
e-mail-is-probably-safer-in-the-us/2/)

TL;DR:

Article 10 of the German has provisions that allow bypassing all data
protection law. All providers above 10,000 users are required to install
governmental snooping devices that are capable of getting _full emails_ and
not "just" metadata. And the 4th amendment of the US constitution does not
protect you in Germany.

So as far as Germany is concerned you may just be worse off than hosting with
Google.

------
Ihmahr
Too bad it is only in german.

I'm a big proponent of paying for your service, the €1,- per Monat is
reasonable instead of the rediculous 10,- per Monat you pay at some of the
other privacy respecting services.

~~~
amirmc
Is 120 per year really ridiculous? (I assume Monat -> month). For something as
crucial to online comms as email I'd be happy to pay if it was as reliable as
other offerings (and ideally extensible in some form - e.g if it could do
contact/calendar sync too).

I'm considering trying out [https://mykolab.com](https://mykolab.com) at some
point as it looks like it might meet my needs. That looks like it would be
around $12pcm.

~~~
Ihmahr
That is the one I was referring to. I don't think it reasonable to ask €10,-
per month because that is just ridiculous compared to the costs that they are
making.

Of course it is an important service. But it would also be outrageous to ask
€1.000 for a bottle of water when someone is dying of thirst in the desert.
That would just be a dick move. Although less extreme, mykolab is similar.

~~~
herrschindler
You've never been to Switzerland, have you?

The price of an extra large coffee at Starbucks per month for highly secure
groupware accounts? Surely, that is obscene. </irony>

------
rikacomet
On another note,

is this related to them? [http://heinlein-gmbh.de/](http://heinlein-gmbh.de/)

If so, I can't help wonder the difference in web design expertise in both of
them.

~~~
darklajid
Erm.. No, that's a carpenter.

[https://www.heinlein-support.de/](https://www.heinlein-support.de/) would be
the company behind this site.

------
sneak
Those who do not study history are doomed to repeat it.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hushmail](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hushmail)

------
wbhart
"Content will be evaluated either individually or statistically." I am sure
Google Translate is missing a "not" in that sentence!

~~~
epaga
it should be "neither/nor" (weder/noch) rather than "either/or"
(entweder/oder). Weird mistake for the usually excellent Google Translate to
make.

------
zokier
what does "encryption" mean in this context? Do they offer webmail?

~~~
pille
They use your public PGP key to encrypt mails sent to you, before storing them
on their server.

This is an optional feature, and turning it on will make webmail and
smartphone mail unusable.

Edit, source: (even if you read German it was tricky to find what exactly
differentiates their encryption feature.) [https://mailbox.org/im-stiftfilm-
erklaert-das-vollstaendig-v...](https://mailbox.org/im-stiftfilm-erklaert-das-
vollstaendig-verschluesselte-postfach/)

~~~
mike-cardwell
I wrote an article on how you can do this with your own mail system:

[https://grepular.com/Automatically_Encrypting_all_Incoming_E...](https://grepular.com/Automatically_Encrypting_all_Incoming_Email)

PGP is not necessarily "unusable" on Mobile. I use K-9 Mail + APG (both free)
on Android, and can read and write inline PGP signed/encrypted mail. It's a
shame there's no PGP/MIME support though.

